

How Apple handles iTunes ToS and its changes - albertzeyer
http://www.blahedo.org/blog/archives/001060.html

======
hsmyers
IANAL, but an agreement (EULA whatever) that cannot be read probably is not
enforceable other than by legal bullying. Doesn't do any of us any good, but
it is a chink in the Apple armor that may be useful in the future now that
EULAs are beginning to fail (even if for the wrong reasons...)

------
blahedo
Thanks for the post! It's possible things have changed (I wrote it in early
2009), but I haven't upgraded iTunes or bought anything from iTMS since then,
so I'm not sure.

------
albertzeyer
blahedo posted this link here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1660405>
and I thought I resubmit it as it is quite interesting, esp. if you compare it
to how Google handles such changes.

